# Recessed Lighting Question



## depawl (Sep 17, 2010)

Installing recessed lights in first floor kitchen ceiling of new 2 story home. Question about using "new construction" recessed housings. Do they meet the building code when there is no access from above? Once installed there is no access to the junction box. I've been told yes and no.
Thanks.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

the only answer that matters is the one coming from your ahj


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

depawl said:


> Installing recessed lights in first floor kitchen ceiling of new 2 story home. Question about using "new construction" recessed housings. Do they meet the building code when there is no access from above? Once installed there is no access to the junction box. I've been told yes and no.
> Thanks.


 Remodel cans here: you should be able to pop out the trim and take the can out and have access to the jbox, which should qualify as "having access"; Depends upon your NY building/electrical building codes, but I install remodels like that all the time.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

All recessed lights have access to the jbox. You can remove the can itself and access the jbox from the 'opposite' side you originally wired it from.


----------



## depawl (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Sparky, I was not aware of that.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah good luck sticking that in a 4-6" hole


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Remodel cans here: you should be able to pop out the trim and take the can out and have access to the jbox, which should qualify as "having access"; Depends upon your NY building/electrical building codes, but I install remodels like that all the time.


Exactly...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

depawl said:


> Thanks Sparky, I was not aware of that.


Remove lamp & trim. There's 3-4 little screws that hold the can to the rough-in frame... take those out and you have jbox. Not easy or comfortable, but legal.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> All recessed lights have access to the jbox. You can remove the can itself and access the jbox from the 'opposite' side you originally wired it from.


Exactly...again.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> Exactly...again.


 What do you know? You work at Ford.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> What do you know? You work at Ford.


You are correct. And because I do, is that a liability?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> You are correct. And because I do, is that a liability?


 Don't turn this into a "Lifetime" moment okay?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

_Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed._


----------

